# Cinebench R11.5 Scores!



## mdbsat

With stock GPU.








With the 930/1230 OC I get 38.19 fps. Not much of a difference.


----------



## KarmaKiller

I'm getting a new GPU this week, so I'll update when that comes in.


----------



## E_man

I am downloading now

Why is a 9800 getting better frames than either 5850? Different settings?


----------



## ez12a

looks like even the GPU test is CPU dependent. OCed the B50 to 3.83 for this run.

mine (no where near the OC of the previous two 5850s. well within the max in CCC's overdrive).


----------



## jtwoods4




----------



## YouWin




----------



## ez12a

seems to favor nvidia GPUs.


----------



## E_man

This test is started to look nvidia'd to me. The cpu doesnt seem to matter (last two posts [email protected], and a [email protected] withing 1fps of each other) and the nvidia cards are beating the ati cards that are more powerful, unless its a 5*** series issue. Also, doesn't suppost sli it looks like (again the previous 2 posts, 1 with sli one not, same gpu similar clocks) heck, the sli lost by a partial frame.

Is this test really legit?

Edit: ninja'd by ez12a


----------



## vuxdu

Guess my 5850 really is bottlenecked by my CPU.


----------



## Riou

ATI cards are slower in this OpenGL test. Drivers are likely not optimized for OpenGL yet like the FirePro cards.


----------



## jtwoods4

doesnt everything support NVidia better? ATI/AMD just arent quite up to speed with drivers, etc....


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtwoods4* 
doesnt everything support NVidia better? ATI/AMD just arent quite up to speed with drivers, etc....

If you were to do real OpenGL work, you would get a Quadro/FirePro card. Those drivers would be better tuned for those workstation apps.


----------



## jtwoods4

ahh, did not know that.


----------



## KTNJR

How do you post your score?


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KTNJR*


How do you post your score?


Save the image and upload to photobucket or imageshack and copt the code here


----------



## MisticOne

My scores


----------



## Acroma

Not bad for such a old card.


----------



## KILLER_K

i7 920 @ stock 5870 @ stock
OpenGL 29.16 fps
CPU 4.66 pts

So here is the next score and it seems it really doesn't like ati cards........

i7 920 @ 4GHz and 5870 @ stock
OpenGL 41.31 fps
CPU 6.45 pts


----------



## flowtek

DualCore @3.8Ghz.. have no idea why cinebench reads >4Ghz


















Thx
flo


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KILLER_K* 
i7 920 @ stock 5870 @ stock
OpenGL 29.16 fps
CPU 4.66 pts

So here is the next score and it seems it really doesn't like ati cards........

i7 920 @ 4GHz and 5870 @ stock
OpenGL 41.31 fps
CPU 6.45 pts

So this benchmark is showing that your GPU is as fast if not slightly slower than mine?

I'd like to know how my 9800GTX comes within 2 fps of the 5870. That just doesn't sound right...

Could you humor me and clock your i7 to 3.8GHz with turbo and post the score?


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acroma*


So this benchmark is showing that your GPU is as fast if not slightly slower than mine?

I'd like to know how my 9800GTX comes within 2 fps of the 5870. That just doesn't sound right...

Could you humor me and clock your i7 to 3.8GHz with turbo and post the score?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*




ATI cards are slower in this OpenGL test. Drivers are likely not optimized for OpenGL yet like the FirePro cards.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


If you were to do real OpenGL work, you would get a Quadro/FirePro card. Those drivers would be better tuned for those workstation apps.


this ^^


----------



## KILLER_K

I believe it is a combo of i need to rerun my os, as i had way too many cards in and out of this os for testing. And ati's drivers still need to mature a bit more.

But a little later i will do it for you and post it.


----------



## WarlordOne

Good?

My 920 is at 4.2GHz it never reads right and my 9800GTX+ is slightly overclocked running modded 196.34 drivers.










My previous OpenGL run was 46.91 but the screen cap didn't save correctly.


----------



## supaspoon

no xcpu score anymore? Does it just factor everything into the 1 score now?


----------



## WarlordOne

Ran it again with the newest nVidia drivers and an overclock 875MHz/2225MHz/1300MHz


----------



## jtwoods4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WarlordOne*


Ran it again with the newest nVidia drivers and an overclock 875MHz/2225MHz/1300MHz











Man I would fry my GTX 260 if I tried to overclock it that much... Can the 9800 GTX Handle That?


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtwoods4*


Man I would fry my GTX 260 if I tried to overclock it that much... Can the 9800 GTX Handle That?


Doesn't seem to be a problem, the temps max at 45 degrees C. It overclocks considerably better with the new cooler than the stock one.

Before I think I was at about 800/2000/1200


----------



## jtwoods4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WarlordOne*


Doesn't seem to be a problem, the temps max at 45 degrees C. It overclocks considerably better with the new cooler than the stock one.

Before I think I was at about 800/2000/1200


Does the 9800 overclock higher than a GTX 260??? I am running around 700/1509/1210


----------



## WarlordOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtwoods4*


Does the 9800 overclock higher than a GTX 260??? I am running around 700/1509/1210


It should. The stock clocks on the 9800GTX+ are 738/1836/1100 vs the GTX260's 576/1242/999. The 260 has a higher transitor count, more memory, and more memory bandwith so it doesn't need as much clock.


----------



## man from atlantis

http://i47.tinypic.com/e12i69.jpg


----------



## badger6021

heres mine seems abit low!


----------



## torquejunky

doesn't seem to like my 5850, won't bench it at all...


----------



## GrannyOnSushi

here's mine
















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lsudvm

Mine with dual x5550 xeons


----------



## Schoat333

i5-750 at stock clocks.

GTS250 at core 800 shader 1900 mem 1200










i5-750 at 4.2GHz (for some reason cinebench says 4.02?)

GTS250 at stock clocks.


----------



## Steview

Here's my score saved as an attachment.

Thanks.


----------



## Kwatsup

First Post of any kind on my first build !
wanna overclock more and do more tests... would luv suggestions and opinions !


----------



## jujumedia

idk if its utilizing both gpu cores.


----------



## overquad

heres mine


----------



## Wildcard36qs




----------



## Crisao23




----------



## GAME ONER




----------



## BVM

Here is mine!


----------



## koruptdm9




----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


This test is started to look nvidia'd to me. The cpu doesnt seem to matter (last two posts [email protected], and a [email protected] withing 1fps of each other) and the nvidia cards are beating the ati cards that are more powerful, unless its a 5*** series issue. Also, doesn't suppost sli it looks like (again the previous 2 posts, 1 with sli one not, same gpu similar clocks) heck, the sli lost by a partial frame.

Is this test really legit?

Edit: ninja'd by ez12a










NVIDIA's OpenGL performance and drivers are generally superior.


----------



## Asmola




----------



## sleepergsr

My score


----------



## james...

I normally don't leave HT on because of temps, so I did a test with and without HT on.

Without HT









With HT


----------



## tahumie87




----------



## ocaddikt

Here is mine, i still have alot of work left on my OC both card and gpu, just working up slowely


----------



## Asmola

Here my GPU score:









Posted CPU score earlier: http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/a...g?t=1274616587


----------



## SUPER PISSED

lol Sig rig.. Summer time OC. I'll upgrade one day.


----------



## pancing




----------



## ntuason

Heres mines.


----------



## Yanki

LOL @OpenGL scores.. That's BS.


----------



## dieple33




----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

here is what a got using a 980x


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Very nice


----------



## Yanki

Nice Goldberg... Kick ass scores right there.


----------



## Naturecannon




----------



## Drug

8.5, i7 930 @ 4.2 can get 9pts @ 4.4ghz


----------



## polyx




----------



## alexopus6

Ηι,

I think i have a problem with my i7 860, i get 6.80 @4.1 and i see scores with i7 860 @ 4.1 around 7.20.
Can anyone please help!!


----------



## Demented

That CPU score sucks...but I'm very happy with the GPU score. Oh well, it's just another test...heh

BTW, my CPU is obviously overclocked, but my GPU is stock.


----------



## asg

Here's Mine

Open GL 75.65 fps
CPU 10.59 pts


----------



## Blameless

Didn't run the GPU bench:


----------



## techjesse

Here's mine with GTX 260's


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

7.58 is a nice cpu score for a 930.

nice job bud.


----------



## techjesse

Thanks


----------



## cutty1998

Decent for an 860?


----------



## cutty1998

Scores 4,5,6,&7 are my scores My highest was 7.04 The six's were when I was clocked at 4.00Ghz. This EVGA Motherboard has really improved my computing tremendously over the Intel Board I started with.


----------



## jcrocker

BOXX W8550-Xtreme overclocked to 4.2 GHZ
Windows 7 x64
Quadro 5000


----------



## mm67

Q9550 @ 4.3 GHz


----------



## KRAZYTRUCKER

it seems my scores are lacking, with sig rig I am getting 4.69 on cpu and 43.09 on open gl. hmmmmmm........with no oc on cards. Back to the drawing board


----------



## thenumericsystem

COMMENT=MAXON CINEBENCH is based on the high performance animation and rendering software MAXON CINEMA 4D.
COMMENT=These are your MAXON CINEBENCH R11.5 results.
COMMENT=
COMMENT=Results Disclaimer - CINEBENCH results are indicative of overall system performance when using CINEMA 4D,
COMMENT=and do not necessarily reflect the performance of the tested hardware with other applications.
COMMENT=Performance of each component (processor, graphics card) does rely somewhat on other components in the system.
COMMENT=Results provided are typical, although not derived from specific testing procedures.
COMMENT=
CORES=4
LOGICALCORES=2
*MHZ=3430.000000*
*PROCESSOR=Intel Core i7 CPU 860*
OPENGLVENDOR=ATI Technologies Inc.
*OPENGLCARD=ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series*
OPENGLVERSION=4.0.10188 Compatibility Profile Context
CBTYPE=64 Bit
OSVERSION=Windows 7, 64 Bit, Home Premium Edition (build 7600)
CBCPU1=0.000000
*CBCPUX=5.823264*
*CBOPENGL=64.665878*
CBOPENGLQUALITY=99.288376
C4DINFO=
C4DVERSION=11.529
C4DBUILDID=CB25720demo


----------



## Boyboyd

Work PC. The mighty Athlon X2 4800.


----------



## groodal

Toughts????


----------



## Asmola

^^That's sounds right, here my score @ 4,2GHz


----------



## Boyboyd

Seems like AMD cards get better openGL performance than Nvidia cards. I get 54.21 with a stock 5850.

My CPU score is shocking though. I need to upgrade. Maybe next year.


----------



## Shadychevyowner

Sig rig. Not to bad.


----------



## jbjmed

looks like ati's drivers have improved since this thread started. Here are my scores.


----------



## Jasonn20

running 750/950 on my HD4870 but this benchmark does not run it 100% load...

http:

edit **

here is 300x12.5 = 3.75ghz and gpu is 750/950


----------



## skatpex99

Close to the Opteron.








7.65


----------



## ntuason

11.34 on 4425MHz

11.** on 4215MHz


----------



## missourial

Just downloaded yesterday.


----------



## aksolanki

Below are my scores from my Hackintosh, running both Win 7 Pro 64 BIT & OS X 64 BIT. Win 7 has more than double the OpenGL performance on the same hardware.

Anil


----------



## groodal

Windows FTW ; )


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Pretty much all I can squeze out on Cold Air:


----------



## dafour




----------



## Boyboyd

Bump. Needs more SB entries.










That 7.91 above was at 5.2GHz, but i forgot to get a screenshot at that







lol


----------



## ntuason

Maximum I could get after proper overclock at 4.5GHz.


----------



## 6speed

My score



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sndstream

meh.....


----------



## Alx2331

I really need a new cpu, but I'll wait for bulldozer


----------



## gergregg

Playin with the new hardware.


----------



## mxthunder

my scores


----------



## XxGrave




----------



## Aeschylus

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/4528/cinescore2.jpg

I want to see some sandy numbers


----------



## XxGrave

Look above your post


----------



## hajabooja




----------



## XxGrave

After seeing hajabooja's bench, I'll redo mine when I get back to the house.


----------



## Riskitall84

This needs a bump


----------



## mtbiker033

I get some pretty good scores


----------



## Coopa88

Heres my 5.2 run


----------



## harmor




----------



## snelan

I haven't ran that in a while, but at 5GHz I used to get ~9.7, I think that was the highest I ever got while trying to break 10.

I didn't test the GPU.

Sorry for no pic, like I said, haven't ran that in a while.


----------



## jethro_static

Not bad for a 4870


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari




----------



## cssorkinman

Just ran the gpu bench ,900 mhz core , stock memory speed with 4.0 ghz on cpu.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres mine for my i7 at 4400 and my tri fire i dont thk it uses all 3 cards tho.


----------



## munaim1

Sig rig and gpu at 930c/1860s/2100m


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just ran this bench on my 2600k @ 4500MHz:










i7 2600k @ 4500MHz
Sabertooth P67 B3
EVGA GTX 560Ti
8GB Corsair Vengeance


----------



## Liighthead

subbin in







post some when get bak


----------



## HootyHoo

2600k @ 4814 GPU 880/1275


----------



## kweechy

i7 2600k, slightly under 5ghz

CPU: 9.71

No video card in that machine.


----------



## cavallino

Got a good CPU score but every time I try to do the openGL test I get too many red errors even at stock clocks? What does this mean?

Thats ate 4.01


----------



## KILLER_K

I shall add to the results. Thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

11.42 is a serious CPU score. My 2600k at 4700mhz scored a 9.4. Good job!


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13296420*
> 11.42 is a serious CPU score. My 2600k at 4700mhz scored a 9.4. Good job!


Thanks. Just those extra two cores helping out though. Almost thinking about getting rid of mine and going to a 2600k and getting a top end gpu now. As this thing gets hot after 4.5GHZ. Thanks


----------



## iinversion

4.3GHz 1090T


----------



## Stanbony

actualy at 4.22 GHz doesnt show when tweaked with eleet


----------



## HootyHoo

Can't get this to work now with CCC 11.5a. Get a Open GL reference matching test failure. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## langer1972

Here is mine.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Edit: Added single core as well as a horrible gpu test


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Bumped up to 4800MHz....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lun471k

2600K @4.0Ghz
Asus 580GTX 4Gb GDDR5
Result:


----------



## Boyboyd




----------



## Nightz2k

Best I could get for now. Gotta do more tweaking if I want to try more, but I don't wanna really push it much further on air. 5.3GHz booted in windows but BSOD'd during bench.


----------



## ht_addict

Here is my score


----------



## Razzal

here is my score with my 2600k at 5ghz


----------



## Cryptedvick

First time running Cinebench








Here are my results.


----------



## jagz




----------



## veblen

Here's mine:


----------



## KILLER_K

Trying to bust a straight 12 out this cpu. Got to tweak it a little more. And then i think i shall have it.


----------



## cosworth88

this is my phenom 3.5 and 4ghz


----------



## DigitalRaypist

quatro 5000 stock clocks

980x HT off @4.6


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalRaypist;13727647*
> quatro 5000 stock clocks
> 
> 980x HT off @4.6


Why would you turn HT off on a multi-threaded app for?


----------



## crash01




----------



## BallaTheFeared




----------



## lhartono

@4.6 GHz


----------



## BlackandDecker

I get 9.30 CPU score with my sig rig. Is that any good??


----------



## Boyboyd

That's pretty good. I get 8 and you have HT.


----------



## Maxxa

I'm quite happy with my scores.


----------



## capchaos




----------



## KILLER_K

Beat 12 on mine so i am now done with mine. That was my goal there and i feel pretty good about it.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Here's mine, I was a tad surprised.


----------



## Blindsay

Here is mine. CPU is actually at 4.0GHz. Not done with it yet, but its a start


----------



## j4mi3

@4.6ghz, will go higher im sure, only had this build 1 day lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can't wait to see some BD numbers in here...


----------



## Blameless

Finally reassembled my WC loop and am back up to 4.3GHz core/3.37GHz uncore on my i7 970.

Broke 11:


----------



## SQLinsert

Amazing how well the new sandy bridge chips perform.

My system is currently underclocked a bit. It's not running at 2.88 like this suggests it's 3.0 exact. Items 5, 6 and 8 are mine. Memory is underclocked a bit. Wanting to OC, but still waiting on parts.


----------



## alancsalt

Cinebench 11.5 [email protected]


----------



## neonraver

Don't really know what's good but here's mine:


----------



## Xristo

heres my scores , i7 870 @ 4.2Ghz and a sapphire 6950 flashed to 6970 @ stock clocks 880/1375


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonraver;13893709*
> Don't really know what's good but here's mine:


Well, just look above you. You beat a quad core with hyper threading with just four cores.


----------



## Xristo

Yep 2500k are pretty fast , but at what clock speeds were those tests done on ? if i clock mine to 4.4 ill break into the 7's which is nothing fancy but cool to be close to the 2500k =) although if i turn off hyperthreading it is literally half as slow to complete the cpu test .

Weird thing i noticed with openGL scores on the 6950/70's , they vary quite alot .. one on the last page got 73fps the guy above me got 93fps and i got 83fps ? dont know whats going on there ..


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;13893852*
> Weird thing i noticed with openGL scores on the 6950/70's , they vary quite alot .. one on the last page got 73fps the guy above me got 93fps and i got 83fps ? dont know whats going on there ..


The test is influenced by CPU speed (it's low resolution), as well as drivers and GPU OCs.


----------



## Xristo

i overclocked to 940/1440 and redone the test and still got 83fps ... so openGL uses the gpu and cpu to work together ? i guess the test doesnt even use the gpu @ 100% .. the graph is very spikey .


----------



## snelan

Sorry for no pic. But my 5GHz runs take way to much voltage.

The highest I ever scored was 9.81 on the CPU, not sure about the other.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13893776*
> Well, just look above you. You beat a quad core with hyper threading with just four cores.


Only on OpenGL


----------



## neonraver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;13893852*
> Yep 2500k are pretty fast , but at what clock speeds were those tests done on ? if i clock mine to 4.4 ill break into the 7's which is nothing fancy but cool to be close to the 2500k =) although if i turn off hyperthreading it is literally half as slow to complete the cpu test .
> 
> Weird thing i noticed with openGL scores on the 6950/70's , they vary quite alot .. one on the last page got 73fps the guy above me got 93fps and i got 83fps ? dont know whats going on there ..


I'm clocked at 4.7 GHz. Running pretty smooth. My 6950 is unlocked running at 6970 stock clocks so i don't know if that makes a difference. I daren't clock it any higher though because I'm finding it hard to keep it stable at even 900/1375. Ah well.


----------



## The-Viper2

I don't know about the OpenGL. I get 6 fps more than someone with a gtx580 a page back ?


----------



## Xristo

weird , i think its kinda irelivant though .. Directx benchmarks are better results to follow .

when and what is openGL mainly used for ?

and yes my 6950/70 maxes out at 925/1425 no higher , i have tried Evveryything !


----------



## Greensystemsgo

not bad. should have run my 295 before getting rid of it, but im assuming cine supports sli which is why i got rid of 295, some games do not.


----------



## neonraver

Managed to push my card up to 900/1410 stable









Scores didn't change much though! Only up to 93.75fps as opposed to 93.39. Still, an improvement!










Also, I have no idea what that multiplier thing means. Any help?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonraver;13894455*
> Also, I have no idea what that multiplier thing means. Any help?


It's how much faster your total score is than your single thread result.

The larger the number, relative to the number of cores you have, the more efficient your CPU is with multiple threads.


----------



## Redwoodz




----------



## Catscratch

I get

Code:



Code:


56.47 fps and 5.70 - 3.2ghz 2000 ht/nb = stock
65.98 fps and 6.83 - 3.9ghz 2600 ht/nb @ 1.44v


----------



## Chris13002

Is there something wrong with my setup??? Stock on my sig rig i'm getting ~40FPS opengl and 8.38 CPU....

Seeing these i7 2600k scores, I am thinking of upgrading to this... waiting for the H100 cooler to come out to overclock or should I just keep this 970 mainly for gaming?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;13939389*
> Is there something wrong with my setup??? Stock on my sig rig i'm getting ~40FPS opengl and 8.38 CPU....
> 
> Seeing these i7 2600k scores, I am thinking of upgrading to this... waiting for the H100 cooler to coem out to overclock or should I just keep this 970 mainly for gaming?


i think its because your cpu is stock. I get 10.25 with my 970 at 4.0GHZ

not sure about the gpus though


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;13939427*
> i think its because your cpu is stock. I get 10.25 with my 970 at 4.0GHZ
> 
> not sure about the gpus though


Yeah I am sure the CPU is good, but I am questioning the GPU's... My gaming is good so it shouldn't be local settings but maybe sli with this program?


----------



## Catscratch

Fresh run with 3900 cpu 2600 nb


Darn that opengl score is low due to w7 wackiness. At some points during the bench it glitches to pause then continue. Probably w7 trying to do somethng in the background. I disable everything and put Comodo firewall to Block All mode then quit its GUI.


----------



## wot

2600k 4794Mhz, GTX570 960/2200


----------



## jacobthellamer

Any good?


----------



## jagz

What is oh so wrong with my 580 lol,


----------



## Blindsay

little higher, gonna try to push it over 11. 4.25GHz now










Also im curious, are there any SB chips over 10?


----------



## sleepergsr

here's mine.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

here's mine too.










nice score sleeper!


----------



## LethalRise750

My latest CPU Score.


----------



## mtbiker033

best I could do without going over 1.4vcore


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## KILLER_K

I managed to pull a 12.17 score today. But i think 13 would be around 5.2ghz or so though.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*


I managed to pull a 12.17 score today. But i think 13 would be around 5.2ghz or so though.




haha didnt realize that was you on futuremark as well, im viper12580 over on futuremark. i started the thread there because of this one


----------



## SQLinsert




----------



## 222Panther222




----------



## th3illusiveman

does sandy bridge have issues displaying the correct Hz amount?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*


does sandy bridge have issues displaying the correct Hz amount?


CPU-Z shows it fine?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## Shogon




----------



## Blameless




----------



## Pavix




----------



## Darkcyde

I'll play along...


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Here's my score:


----------



## MoCo Man

This could be a good tool on my next build


----------



## Pwizzle

I think this is pretty good for my sig rig







I'm quite happy with it.. though i wish my 955 would hit 5


----------



## Blameless

Backing off on my clocks and voltages to deal with heat.

New results:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwizzle;14755629*
> I think this is pretty good for my sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite happy with it.. though i wish my 955 would hit 5


Increase your CPU NB speed.


----------



## derpy_hooves




----------



## sintricate

5.3GHz


----------



## Mudfrog

I'm curious why my OpenGl score is so much higher than most everyone else? Granted my card is clocked a bit higher than stock but it's almost doubling 580's..

This run is at 960 / 1450. At 1000 / 1500 it scored like 91.28 or something close, forget to screen cap.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;14966595*
> I'm curious why my OpenGl score is so much higher than most everyone else? Granted my card is clocked a bit higher than stock but it's almost doubling 580's..
> 
> This run is at 960 / 1450. At 1000 / 1500 it scored like 91.28 or something close, forget to screen cap.


I'm curious as well. My fps seems to be higher than even those with 6900's/580's in here


















I feel that my CPU score is lower than it should be though


----------



## Blameless

The OpenGL test in Cinebench is rather CPU limited and seems to favor recent ATI cards/drivers.

It's really pretty meaningless.


----------



## Mudfrog

Just ran it on my new Sandy Bridge Celeron G530 HTPC build. It only scored a 1.83. Not horrible I guess considering my Athlon II 450 only scored around 2.06 I believe.


----------



## texas_nightowl

So, what's normal for a stock 2500k using integrated graphics? no discrete card. My OpenGL score came in at 14.62 fps and CPU at 5.37 pts.


----------



## QuackPot

:/


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*


So, what's normal for a stock 2500k using integrated graphics? no discrete card. My OpenGL score came in at 14.62 fps and CPU at 5.37 pts.


That's normal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuackPot*


:/


Lot's of crap running in the background?


----------



## Shame486




----------



## Elis

Any room for an "old" 1055T ?



I expected more from six cores at 4 GHz to be honest, just goes to show how much better the SB arch is than the PHII !

Its not bad though for such an old design . . .


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


That's normal.

Lot's of crap running in the background?


Not really. I ended all the needed crap.


----------



## iCrap




----------



## wot

10.11 pts [email protected] GTX570 966/2100Mhz


----------



## RainMotorsports

Did that earlier cpu only. 4.5Ghz 1600mhz ram.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;14966595*
> I'm curious why my OpenGl score is so much higher than most everyone else? Granted my card is clocked a bit higher than stock but it's almost doubling 580's..
> 
> This run is at 960 / 1450. At 1000 / 1500 it scored like 91.28 or something close, forget to screen cap.


Funny thing is, my 4870x2 gets higher scores than the 580/3gb I had. (85 vs 78)


----------



## JivePilot




----------



## Not A Good Idea

here is mine


----------



## IndicaNights

i just ran this to see what it would do .


----------



## TheGrayDon10

47.18fps and 3.81 points

will post screenshot later


----------



## _s3v3n_

5830 Single Card 5830 Crossfire


----------



## farcodev

Here we go:


----------



## sterik01

My laptop's results. Did not overclock anything. CPU did better than my desktop's oc'ed Q9650.


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## BLACKBIRD002




----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elis*
> 
> Any room for an "old" 1055T ?
> 
> I expected more from six cores at 4 GHz to be honest, just goes to show how much better the SB arch is than the PHII !
> Its not bad though for such an old design . . .


There's something wrong if that's all your getting. This is at 4.2 Ghz...


----------



## shadowofomioc

Just did my first benchmark with my new computer. I like the scores!

Woops, let me grab screen of CPU-Z.


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/e12i69.jpg


huh this was at 4.50GHz, after tweaking memory i can get same results with lower cpu speed..

_Q9650 @4.33GHz (510*8,5), 2x2GB DDR2 5-5-5-15T 1020MHz, Gigabyte EP45T-DS3P, GTX 460 @950/4600, ForceWare 290.36_










_Q9650 @3.00GHz (333*9), 2x2GB DDR2 5-5-5-18T 800MHz, Gigabyte EP45T-DS3P, GTX 460 @950/4600, ForceWare 290.36_


----------



## Psykopathic

GPU clocks don't seem to effect openGL test at all.


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykopathic*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1337456/width/600/height/338
> GPU clocks don't seem to effect openGL test at all.


it's totaly cpu heavy.. my gpu usage was hovering %30-35


----------



## Kenetic

Beastly SB-E powerrr


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> Beastly SB-E powerrr


LOL VERY Nice POWER


----------



## motokill36

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Malamute3511




----------



## SergeantSilent




----------



## Fatalrip




----------



## 636cc of fury




----------



## rdr09

my $130 "cheap"


----------



## rdr09

forgot the gpu . . .


----------



## Fillipe Lemes




----------



## Robert c

Right now i'm all stock..


----------



## boubou32

voila pour le moment


----------



## alex1_kgr

My previous 1090T had 6.82 i don't know why...


----------



## venomblade

My GPU score seems a bit low doesn't it :/


----------



## bmgjet

FX-8120 @ 4.62ghz (With Bulldozer Patches)
8GB @ 2ghz 8,8,8,27,50
2.5ghz nb, 2.75ghz HT

6850 CF 1ghz/1.13ghz


----------



## TahoeDust

Just the CPU...


----------



## Tman5293

Here's my scores:


----------



## hotrod717

Here's mine. Hitting thermal wall with 92mm single fan.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

i7 3930K @ 5.0GHz

CPU: 14.54


----------



## hotrod717

New ram, still optimizing, but getting better at lower cpu clock.


----------



## mybadomen

Is this score good ?Bad? I never used this benchmark before.



Heres a little Better :


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my score [email protected] and a [email protected]/1100 in crossfire with a [email protected]/1200.


----------



## fb99

The rig in my signature :


Maybe I should turn on HT for this bench ...


----------



## AoHxBram

sig rig,
CPU config :
52x 100.1blck, 1.52 vcore, llc level 1.
giving : 5207.xx Mhz.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Stock speed 3960x @1v!


----------



## nicfolder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fb99*
> 
> The rig in my signature :
> 
> Maybe I should turn on HT for this bench ...


yes you should. you should expect a 30% increase in performance(that´s what HT will provide if the program its the same, even on old Pentium 4 HT processors, I have tested it)


----------



## nicfolder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> i7 3930K @ 5.0GHz
> CPU: 14.54


Dang....


----------



## rdr09

not bad for $115 chip.


----------



## chris.b

Any ideas why I get such a low score?


----------



## The sword of Roland

Here is my new build everything @ stock


----------



## svthomas

2500k @ 5.2Ghz
51x
102 BLCK
1.46v core


----------



## Darkslayer7

Lenovo z575 Llano a6 3400m 2.3 Ghz ( stock) with Ati 6720G2 ( APU + Dedicated 6650m 1gb )
2.71 Cpu , and 13.47 fps .
Is this good for an 500 euro laptop ?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris.b*
> 
> Any ideas why I get such a low score?


Why are you running the GPU bench?


----------



## denl0

Aw yeah...









My old pentium D830



This cpu is so 1337 :O


----------



## amokk

CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K OC 4.6Ghz
MOBO: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
RAM: Corsair Dominator 2133mhz 16gb
GPU: SLI GTX 680


----------



## denl0

This is my laptop









Not so bad for a 3 year old laptop with a 4 year old cpu







(intel P8700)


----------



## DarkRengin

I hooked up a:
*CPU: 5.30pts
CPU Single Core: 1.38pts
OpenGL: 43.26fps*


I manage it with a default settings ( No OC, just a 2gb kingston value series ram cl9 and only a stock cooler ).


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Stock GPU's,OC'd X5650s



Still got a lot more in the tank too.....


----------



## Acefire

My sig rig.


----------



## Ashtyr

Not bad, i guess









Phenom II [email protected],186
7,42 multi
1,26 single


----------



## noxon

3770K std and 5GHz
72.69fps
10.27pts


----------



## SmileMan

Idk but this seems so high compared to some others?
8.18 pts for i7 2600k @ 4.2ghz
96.02 fps for my hd7950 900/1350


----------



## Tman5293

Here's my scores:

AMD FX-8350 @ 4.72GHz - 8.06

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition @ 1150MHz/1600MHz - 78.35


----------



## King4x4

[email protected]


----------



## josephimports

3770k 5Ghz
1.45v bios 1.428v load
XMP on
Whea free


----------



## cssorkinman

Watercooling - MSI 990FXA V2 GD-80


----------



## mxthunder

2500K @ 5.2ghz


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> 2500K @ 5.2ghz


Nice.







3770k @ 5.2GHz


----------



## mxthunder

Improved my score a little:


----------



## FtW 420

5500, nice!
Ambient temp modded? Temps look great.


----------



## mxthunder

My garage, ambients were ~ 20*F it was fun but no earth shattering results.


----------



## martinhal




----------



## TheGrayDon10




----------



## cssorkinman

1045T 4.3Ghz 7.16 Thermaltake extreme water cooling 2.0


----------



## silencespr

AMD FX 8320 @ 4.8GHZ water cooled with H100 Gigabite 7870 OC 1100/1200


----------



## silencespr

new drivers and a little more FPS


----------



## silencespr

sorry for 3riple posting after more tweaking i was able to juice out a few more points.


----------



## TC-1996

Desktop_2013_03_09_01_42_44_374_2.jpg 547k .jpg file


----------



## DDTT5




----------



## bokchoi

Heres my APU score...


----------



## Psykopathic

3770k @ 5Ghz 10.13pts


----------



## Hillguy

Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 5.25 Ghz


----------



## hotrod717

FX 850 @ 5.016ghz and 6990 @ 880mhz


----------



## lacrossewacker

i5-2550k @ 4.6ghz (folding stable for 3 days now)
CPU score 7.15


----------



## FtW 420

My last couple cinebench scores

i7 3930k @ 5400Mhz


i7 3770k @ 6178Mhz


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*












4770k


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow 10.07 points @ 4.6ghz?

Considering Psykopathic got 10.13 with a i7-3770k @ 5ghz....

Can you push your 4770k any further?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> wow 10.07 points @ 4.6ghz?
> 
> Considering Psykopathic got 10.13 with a i7-3770k @ 5ghz....
> 
> Can you push your 4770k any further?


Didn't save screens yet while pushing on, but getting 11.2 in cinebench at 5.2Ghz on the 4770k so far.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Didn't save screens yet while pushing on, but getting 11.2 in cinebench at 5.2Ghz on the 4770k so far.


how're the temps in comparison to IVY at that point?


----------



## FtW 420

Ice cold, I have it on a phase cooler so see nothing but 0° with realtemp. Stuck at 5.3ghz right now though, too many new settings in bios & need to figure out which ones to change for more Mhz...


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Didn't save screens yet while pushing on, but getting 11.2 in cinebench at 5.2Ghz on the 4770k so far.


Well that's up on Ivy


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ice cold, I have it on a phase cooler so see nothing but 0° with realtemp. Stuck at 5.3ghz right now though, too many new settings in bios & need to figure out which ones to change for more Mhz...


I suppose you should see what your MAX OC is with a bus speed of 100, then see what your Max OC's are with the other strap ratio presets


----------



## Psykopathic

Over 10 points at 4.6 is awesome!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Didn't save screens yet while pushing on, but getting 11.2 in cinebench at 5.2Ghz on the 4770k so far.


Very nice


----------



## plasmeh




----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasmeh*


cine and nvidia is like oil and water . . .


----------



## TheGrayDon10

cpu went down a smidge but the others rose.


----------



## plasmeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> cine and nvidia is like oil and water . . .


Yup, must be. Running that test the GPU usage on 1 card (no usage on the other 2) was 30% at max, averaged around 25%. I've never used Cinebench before, just figured I'd try it.


----------



## jcharlesr75

just ran the test, are these numbers ok?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.3GHz:*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> _just ran the test, are these numbers ok?_


Not bad at all. Was that @ 4.7ghz? My i7-3770k @ 4.8ghz would get around 9.6x, so with the slight difference in clock and IPC, your score looks like it's right where it belongs. (unless you're were pushing 5ghz)


----------



## Stay Puft

Cracked 10.50 today guys


----------



## Psykopathic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Cracked 10.50 today guys


Whats your load voltage and temps like at 4.8?


I never uploaded this one 10.19 @ 5Ghz on 3770k. I would need to be around 5.1 - 5.2 to match the 4770k @ 4.8


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykopathic*
> 
> Whats your load voltage and temps like at 4.8?
> 
> 
> I never uploaded this one 10.19 @ 5Ghz on 3770k. I would need to be around 5.1 - 5.2 to match the 4770k @ 4.8


CPUZ doesnt read the voltage correctly. Its set at 1.42v in the bios and im loading at 92C in cinebench under water. Definitely need to delid.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Not bad at all. Was that @ 4.7ghz? My i7-3770k @ 4.8ghz would get around 9.6x, so with the slight difference in clock and IPC, your score looks like it's right where it belongs. (unless you're were pushing 5ghz)


Actually it is at 4.6...and my GTX470 is at 800..


----------



## adamlee05

Pretty sure I could break 10.85 with some work, but I'm done with the overclock.


----------



## BBEG

Damn, there are some nice scores in here.

Here's mine at stock settings pre-most-recent-reformat. I'll do it again when the backup is done and see where she's at. Stock 2600k, stock EVGA reference GTX 680.


----------



## sniperpowa

Heres mine at 4.6ghz.


----------



## nleksan




----------



## Cores

Nothing special.Note, GLaDOS is my name on another site.


----------



## N3C14R

My 4770k at 4.6ghz.


----------



## managerman

4770k @ 5.0ghz.... 10.92



-M


----------



## FtW 420

4770k at 5700mhz - 12.51


----------



## managerman

Broke 11!! with 5.0Ghz 4770k!

-M


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice one managerman!


----------



## asusdude24

Read it and weep.


----------



## Chomuco

4670 k @ 4.4 1.200v wc. 7,52 p



i7 4770K @ 5200 Mhz 1.47v wc 11,55 p:thumb:


----------



## error-id10t

Does running RAM in single mode impact this test? I broke my CPU...

49 x 101.5 = 10.12points


----------



## MichaelZERO

i5-2500k @ 5.4Ghz


----------



## Joa3d43

...can't even remember if I posted these here or not before...an Ivy at 5.1GHz and a Sandy-E at 5.165GHz sharing a single w-c loop...(btw, the Ivy CPU-Z voltage is 'wrong' - I wish it would be a real reading







- was that bugged CPU-Z version)


----------



## Joa3d43

...oh yeah - for those of us who think we're fast (me included) my fav *Cinebench 297.3 score* on a Google server


----------



## Blackops_2

^ that was awesome lol

Here is my best so far, going to up NB and HT to try to see if i can eek 7.9/8 out of it.



For those of you running the 4670k what were your scores on stock? I recently finished a rig for a friend with a 4670k and wanted to just compare my 8320 @ 4.5 to his at stock. He had an exceptionally low score of 5.4x CPU and 1.4x Single Core. It was bizarre to me. Anand bench showed 6.21 CPU and 1.7 single core for his 4670k. Though it does state that anandtech's is at 3.5 and i know for certain his is at 3.4

Here are his specs.
Gigabyte UD3H Z87
4670K stock
8Gb of GSkill Sniper series 1866 9-10-9-28
Asus DCII GTX 580


----------



## Malamute3511




----------



## PointyVirus

Just registered to post mine


----------



## freeleacher

My results


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeleacher*
> 
> 
> 
> My results


Clocks?


----------



## Chomuco

4770k "@ 4.6 !!









http://i.imgur.com/32Hbata.jpg


----------



## Ghost12

[email protected]

http://gyazo.com/cce8098667100c9145c9475b9a17770b


----------



## Vlasov_581

dang. 3930k and 3960/70x are beasts


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> dang. 3930k and 3960/70x are beasts


Nice


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

** i get 34.12 fps cinebench 11.5 opengl and thats with sli gtx660´s? That cant be right or? Shouldnt i be double that score? I uninstalled afterburner and installed precision x and got 60.66 instead so i guess thats alright?


----------



## Marc79

4770k @3.5GHz 660 SLI

9.52 was @4.5GHz


----------



## drb124




----------



## error-id10t

4770k @ 4.6giggles; 10.15.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

[email protected]= 8.20 points


----------



## drb124




----------



## Grzesiu

The best I could muster up with my 3770k at 4.9GHz.


----------



## Grzesiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 4770k @ 4.6giggles; 10.15.


Nice score.


----------



## Grzesiu

My new personal best. 10.04. Not bad for a quad core.


----------



## theseekeroffun

21.30 CPU ............GPU next


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## ScionxB

[email protected] Radeon 7950


----------



## Blackops_2

First run of my 3770k stock. Seems a tad low.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

http://imageshack.us/f/546/of5o.jpg/ (8.57)

Is that a ok score for a amd [email protected]?


----------



## Eepi

i7 3770k @ 4971GHz


----------



## yawa

7850K Kaveri @ 4.5Ghz

Whoops wrong thread


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.1GHz -- 15.00pts:*


----------



## mxthunder

within 5 minutes of installing. should be able to do much better soon



my previous PB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Improved my score a little:


----------



## Kana-Maru

X5660 4.8Ghz - 12.38 pts
DDR3-1600Mhz



I'm still loving my X58 platform.


----------



## mxthunder

just pulled at 10.21, I think I am about maxxed out


----------



## mxthunder

beat my pb again


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.4GHz -- 15.77pts:*


----------



## 636cc of fury

4930K @ 5898.08Mhz --*17.76 pts*

http://imgur.com/HjveKLT


----------



## MyNameIsWill

4770k - 4.6ghz @ 1.285V


----------



## 636cc of fury

Seems off, will have to revisit but cpu seems good









http://imgur.com/6yRISKM


----------



## 636cc of fury

636cc of fury -- Xeon X5698 -- 6191.04 -- 5.33

http://imgur.com/sNvI5uI


----------



## rvborgh

Just upgraded my 2009 vintage Tyan S2927E server motherboard with higher spec Opteron 8439 SE processors from Opteron 2212... my Cinebench scores jumped about 5x... to 9.73. i've had a 9.8 run before but no video unfortunately. All 12 K10.5 "Istanbul" cores running at stock 2.8 ghz at this point.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azFQCnvds0E





i haven't really spent the time to overclock this as the options for this server board are very limited... i am going to venture around 10.4 with a mild overclock to 3.0 ghz. There are a few that have taken these to 3.5 ghz... i'd guess scores would be in the 12.x range.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/fn1sn4pu9bo0vhj/2vciLvr7G4
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/fgbhgz6yadmcpsv/o8zLjvxH8g


----------



## mohit9206




----------

